# Follicle growth



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Hoping someone can offer some reassurance (you would think that being my 8th IUI cycle I would be a pro at this!). I started an stimulated IUI cycle on the 19th February. I had a scan on the 26th to check my follicle growth and had x2 follicles at 10mm, at this point in previous cycles my follicles would be bigger 14-15mm, the clinic decided to scan me on the 28th just to keep an eye on everything. I was very surprised that my follicle had grown to 24mm and that they were happy for me to trigger and have IUI on the 1st March. I had said numerous times that I was very surprised that my follicle had grown from 10mm to 24mm in 2 days and no one seemed to phased by this (the other follicle was 15mm). Now I am a little stressed that something must have been wrong for the follicle to grow so rapidly (I have never had such rapid growth in all of my cycles!).


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya I realise its a good while since you posted and hope youre doing ok! Great to see you on here again! I had this with cycle 7 and the chem preg and it was too high levels of Gonal f so for our last cycle i asked to reduce them to the minimum which clearly worked as we got bfp which stuck even tho i stimmed for longer! ask to reduce your meds next cycle and up them if you need to during it! x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Ask1980 how is everything going? Thanks for the reply. I ended up with a cyst on when they scanned me post this cycle so I am pretty certain it must have been that. The clinic think that the large follicle and the cyst were on different sides, however I am not convinced.


----------

